# !2019 NEW Morel Update Here...



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

br5 said:


> As I set drinking coffee and watching my bird feeders can't help but notice the maples are really coming on. On my way to work last week I also noticed the daffodils are coming up pretty good as well. I'd say last two weeks of April are starting to come into focus. Woods is still plenty moist, but a few warm windy days can dry things out pretty fast.


If extended forecast holds up and we don’t get too hot or cold, we should be in for a nice season!


----------

